# Smoky Hollow Smokers



## mavadakin (Oct 29, 2007)

Have An Opertunity To Get 1 Of These Electric Smokers For Fairly Cheap ..  Any Feed Back On This Brand??  Mike


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 29, 2007)

I have the gas version.  It is brand new to me.  I'm wondering if I should not have bought the electric version.  So far I'm happy with it.

Last week I went on their web site and posed a question on their "contact" page, and got good quick response.

Their web link seems to be screwed up right now.

If the price is right, go for it.

-=- Jerry -=-
.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 29, 2007)

What is the website address?


----------



## mavadakin (Oct 29, 2007)

olp-inc.com


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 29, 2007)

They are marketed by Outdoor Liesure Products.  Google for "Smoke Hollow".

However it looks as if their domain has expired and their domain provider is waiting for payment or renewal, according to a message at the top of the home page that gets displayed.  I guess they sell guitars too!

Worked last week, I saw their pages.

-=- Jerry -=-
.


----------

